# Parking MH on European city streets



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi fellows, I need advice on what is the longest motorhome I can get without problem in parking it on busy city streets. I mean parking at "normal" spaces intended for cars. I'm mostly interested at busy tourist areas and popular hangouts and not into country sides 

Also, what are the rules and regulations regarding MH parking on streets in Europe? I suppose every country is different? Is there different rules for day parking and night parking?

thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi

Believe it or not, van parking at Lake Garda in Italy is just about zero.

Therefore, most of time I parked on road sides or supermarket carparks, providing there was space etc. The are numerous Spa stores etc all with two hours parking. Of course, I went in the shop and bought some goodies.

If you are at the road side with car size pitches painted on the road, I would say avoid.

If no markings, then you are probably OK

Rapide561


----------



## 98591 (Apr 10, 2006)

I would say, in Italy, don't worry:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We find it much easier and therefore less stressful to stay at campsites on the edge of towns/cities and use public transport back and forward if walking is not possible. This enables us to experience the way of life and perhaps take a drink or three without one of us having to play the martyr! IMHO a motorhome is not really designed for relaxing driving and parking in cities particularly if you are new to the place and want to have a good time on hols. 

Apart from Britain my only experience is France and a tiny bit of Spain. It may be different elsewhere, but I doubt it!

Love the picture of Italy - not so much different to creative French parking.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue.....I agree.

Local press down here is getting more and more anti-Motor home. Due, largly to the "right to park anywhere" attitude by some Mhome owners.....when common sense should prevail......Park in a street if you must......but don't be surprised if you get a "dig", don't park here scratch, or a ticket.....even if you are legally parked.........Last week I saw a dutch Mhome being dragged onto a tow truck from what looked like a "legal" parking space i.e. no lines.....but try telling that to the Trafico Officer as you collect your vehicle....pay the fine and tow fee and ask where your front spoiler is!..........They will not give a toss.

In short......many are getting P~~#~d off with the Mhome invasion ....and before long there is going to be a new sign.....round with a line across a Mhome image....... so it's about common sense......


----------

